# JOSIE WALES AGAIN



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I just can't get over this cat being on the roof all the time. And at the skylights. The screens are held in place by compression springs. I fully expect for her to come crashing through any day. There is a skylight in the bathroom also. Hubby says that she likes to lay up there and watch him shave.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

She is one of the prettiest calico cats I've ever seen. I LOVE her markings!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

That is so funny! Cats are silly creatures. I bet she is full of personality.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Josie is the first cat that both me and DH are really attached to. So far she doesn't get out of our yard. She can run up a tree before I can say scat. We talked about having her declawed and never letting her outside again, but she loves it so. Hopefully she will never decide to cross the highway.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Nice looking cat. Our cat, Thomas, even in his old age likes to climb up on the roof and survey his territory. The funniest thing to see is if my husband puts a ladder up to go on the roof, Thomas climbs up and down the ladder. Otherwise he goes via tree. Oliver is in his teens and prefers to do his business outside (only uses the litter box in really wet or cold weather) and has never gone into the road.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Lucile, being it's a girl, at least you know it's not a peeping tom. ound:


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

what cute pictures!!! She looks like she is posing for you in the second one.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Josie is very pretty, Lucile. Neighbors had a cat that went up on their roof and did his 'business' there!


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Lizzie'sMom said:


> That is so funny! Cats are silly creatures. I bet she is full of personality.


Yes! Cats are the weirdest!!!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

It does look like she could come crashing threw! the good news is she would land on her feet. Hopefully not on your DH head


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Darling cat and great photos. Does she follow you around in the house?


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Yeah, she follows from room to room, window to window and skylight to skylight. If she is outside, as soon as I go out, she jumps off the roof and follows me around the yard. However, she really doesn't want to be held. Just a belly rub or pat and she is happy. Mostly she leads me to the food bowl and calls for me to let her out or in and to keep Rosie away. Then after I have fussed at Rosie, Josie will lay in hiding and jump out at her. To funny. By the way, the skylight she is in is over the stairs. If it gives in, she would have a pretty bad fall. I am thinking about geting dh to put some nails around the screens to make sure they don't fall.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Luciledodd said:


> Yeah, she follows from room to room, window to window and skylight to skylight. If she is outside, as soon as I go out, she jumps off the roof and follows me around the yard. However, she really doesn't want to be held. Just a belly rub or pat and she is happy. Mostly she leads me to the food bowl and calls for me to let her out or in and to keep Rosie away. Then after I have fussed at Rosie, Josie will lay in hiding and jump out at her. To funny. By the way, the skylight she is in is over the stairs. If it gives in, she would have a pretty bad fall. I am thinking about geting dh to put some nails around the screens to make sure they don't fall.


She is such a beautiful cat...love her name too!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Luciledodd said:


> Yeah, she follows from room to room, window to window and skylight to skylight. If she is outside, as soon as I go out, she jumps off the roof and follows me around the yard. However, she really doesn't want to be held. Just a belly rub or pat and she is happy. Mostly she leads me to the food bowl and calls for me to let her out or in and to keep Rosie away. Then after I have fussed at Rosie, Josie will lay in hiding and jump out at her. To funny. By the way, the skylight she is in is over the stairs. If it gives in, she would have a pretty bad fall. I am thinking about geting dh to put some nails around the screens to make sure they don't fall.


Our kitty is like that too. She is happy to stroked, but although she tolerates it, really doesn't like to be held. Everything has to be on HER terms. Fortunately, she stays off the roof, though!:biggrin1:

The real "lap cats" we've had have been boys.


----------



## Tessa's Mommy (May 20, 2011)

She is such a pretty calico. Daring little thing, too.

We have a female that will not let my husband get ready for work in the morning unless she is in the bathroom with him. If he shuts her out, she sits outside the bathroom door and scratches the hardwood flooring until he lets her in. She also likes to sleep in my arms at night. Both our cats are indoor cats though, that was a condition our adopting them. I am sure if we let them out, I know our female would be up the trees before we knew it.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I fostered 7 kittens a year or so ago for a rescue in Nashville. When they came to get them at 12 weeks, I wanted to keep one. They wouldn't let me because I wouldn't swear to keep it in the house at all times. When I got Josie from the local vet who was going to put down a litter if he couldn't find homes, I told him that Josie would be an outside cat. He agreed with me. But at that time I had baby chicks and was afraid that Josie would eat them and then there was a nest of birds at the back door, so she kinda grew up in the house. I only let her outside if we were with her and of course Rosie. But as the chicks grew to be chickens and the birds flew off, I put her litter box outside and she would go to it and then I just let nature take its course. Now she mostly sleeps inside at night until about 4:30 am then she wants out. And mostly spends the days on the couch or window sill, in and out. No litter box inside. She and Rosie usually romp late afternoon in the back yard while I am cooking supper (that is the evening meal in the South). She weighs more than Rosie, but Rosie is the top dog.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

How delightful for your cat she gets to peep at all that goes on inside, quite the voyeur.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Luciledodd said:


> I fostered 7 kittens a year or so ago for a rescue in Nashville. When they came to get them at 12 weeks, I wanted to keep one. They wouldn't let me because I wouldn't swear to keep it in the house at all times. When I got Josie from the local vet who was going to put down a litter if he couldn't find homes, I told him that Josie would be an outside cat. He agreed with me. But at that time I had baby chicks and was afraid that Josie would eat them and then there was a nest of birds at the back door, so she kinda grew up in the house. I only let her outside if we were with her and of course Rosie. But as the chicks grew to be chickens and the birds flew off, I put her litter box outside and she would go to it and then I just let nature take its course. Now she mostly sleeps inside at night until about 4:30 am then she wants out. And mostly spends the days on the couch or window sill, in and out. No litter box inside. She and Rosie usually romp late afternoon in the back yard while I am cooking supper (that is the evening meal in the South). She weighs more than Rosie, but Rosie is the top dog.


I am having litter box issues with one of my cats and the vet actually recommended letting her go out. She already does go out so that suggestion really is not going to help! I was surprised that I did not get a talking to when I mention that 2 of the cats are indoor/outdoor


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I understand keeping cats indoors and all, but feel strongly that they are happiest having the best of both worlds!! Our cats are more than welcome inside, but spend 90% of thier lives outside! Tillie on the other hand, well... she probably spends less than 2% of her life outside! ha ha ha pampered little princess.


----------

